# Baked Pleated Potatoes



## Mai (Aug 27, 2002)

Baked Pleated Potatoes

-Courtesy of members3.boardhost.com/mar/aoh/

6 sm Baking Potatoes [about 1½ lbs] 
¼ cup Butter [melted] 
1 tbl Dried Chives 
1 tsp Dried Tarragon 
1 tsp Dried Chervil 
¾ tsp Salt 
½ tsp Pepper 

Wash potatoes and pat dry. 

Cut each potato crosswise into 1/8-inch slices, cutting to, but not through, bottom of potato. 

Place on a baking sheet. 

Combine butter and remaining ingredients; brush over potatoes. 

Bake at 400° for 1 hour or until done


----------

